# how can I hoop this ?



## divers2deep (Mar 7, 2012)

Looking for advice on how to hoop this, its strictly text going across the front. The rim is cant fit in cap hoop, or maybe I'm just doing it wrong. Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## scoobylyn (Jun 2, 2015)

Fast frame or clamp? 

Sent from my E6853 using Tapatalk


----------



## divers2deep (Mar 7, 2012)

scoobylyn said:


> Fast frame or clamp?
> 
> Sent from my E6853 using Tapatalk


What do you mean by Clamp ?


----------



## scoobylyn (Jun 2, 2015)

Hooptech do clamps for difficult to hoop items. Brilliant things to have

Sent from my E6853 using Tapatalk


----------



## SunEmbroidery (Oct 18, 2007)

If the brim is bendable like a bucket hat then fold up the sides when hooping in a standard hat frame. Be careful that the teeth of the frame sit securely in the hat seam. Tighten the frame band if necessary. If its loose the hat may slip when embroidering and you'll loose registration. Design should be digitized for hats. 

If you can't fold the brim then a clamp would be best though I wouldn't purchase one if you only have a few hats to do. A Fast Frame might work if the text is short so there isn't much of a curve.


----------



## scoobylyn (Jun 2, 2015)

I've just done these and did then in a Hooptech clamp. Probably worth purchasing as there's lots of times you'd find use for it. Fast frames are good but this is my "go to" for bags and tricky stuff









Sent from my E6853 using Tapatalk


----------



## SpiritGirl (Feb 24, 2011)

Carefully.


Hehe.


I've done these before with a flat "hoop" and sticky backing.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## divers2deep (Mar 7, 2012)

thanks, guys. Ive ordered the hooptech system including the dream frame.


----------

